# Aftermarket exhaust



## nbhms (Apr 27, 2008)

Has anyone put one of these on a Canadian X-Trail?

Nissan X-Trail Accessories - Twin Tailpipe Sports Exhaust


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

No I haven't, but I believe that is a Remus sport exhaust from Germany. You are looking at $1k to get in Canada.


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

you can get it here for less..

REMUS

this one is real nice but expensive as F---
http://www.autoprestige-accessoires...ogué-ce-pour-nissan-xtrail-t30-01-p-3207.html


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I just can't see the point of replacing the factory bulky monster muffler with a shiny one of the same size, just because it has two tips doesn't make it a good option at all. You'd want to replace the factory monster muffler with something smaller which will looks better and gives you more power at the same time. Something like THIS


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I agree. Listen to Aussietrail... he knows what he is talking about. 

Also just to add a little info: before you go and change the whole muffler, start by changing the header first. you will release more power there.


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> I just can't see the point of replacing the factory bulky monster muffler with a shiny one of the same size, just because it has two tips doesn't make it a good option at all. You'd want to replace the factory monster muffler with something smaller which will looks better and gives you more power at the same time. Something like THIS


You do have a nice product down there, but shipping a stainless steel tube from one end the planet to the next is...how should i say....ludicrous? not to mention expensive as F---! You do however have some nice stuff and i'll surely be ordering something soon, if just so you can add a french flag to your site.

Cheers


----------



## sauga (Sep 18, 2010)

i wouldn't mind pre-ordering twin tail pipes and getting them shipped to canada - bulk orders would be cheaper than ordering just one right...any one interested?

regarding headers...how much would replacing oem and installing aftermarkets be w/o labour?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thatzappaguy said:


> You do have a nice product down there, but shipping a stainless steel tube from one end the planet to the next is...how should i say....ludicrous? not to mention expensive as F---! You do however have some nice stuff and i'll surely be ordering something soon, if just so you can add a french flag to your site.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't post the link so you can order it, rather to get an idea of the design of the headers and the exhaust system and you can ask local muffler shops in France to manufacture something similar for you.

The French flag is already there and we had many French xtrailers order from us


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> I didn't post the link so you can order it, rather to get an idea of the design of the headers and the exhaust system and you can ask local muffler shops in France to manufacture something similar for you.
> 
> The French flag is already there and we had many French xtrailers order from us


Local muffler shops don't exist in France, only North american franchise operations...The only thing they manufacture here are Airbuses and wine....both good quality


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There you go, you learn something new everyday LOL  I didn't know that

How do you guys fix your leaking mufflers?


----------

